# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی از دانشجوی فرهنگیان

## zahra_zahra

سلام چند تا سوال دارم لطفا کمکم کنید
1-کسی اینجا تا حالا مصاحته فرهنگیان رفته؟رتبتون چند بوده؟
2- چی میپرسن؟
3- اصلا چی باید بخونیم؟
4- این رتبه هایی که تو مدرسه آوردیم و لوح تقدیر دادن به درد میخوره تو مصاحبه؟ مثلا اول و سوم استانی تو رشته ی قرآنی
5- بعد از اینکه دعوت کردن به مصاحبه،چند روز بعدش رفتین مصاحبه؟
6 - واینکه مصاحبه هرکسی تو شهر خودشه یا نه؟
ببخشید طولانی شد ولی لطفا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنه

----------


## Cutter313

1-من مصاحبه رفتم ولی قبول نشدم رتبم 30 هزار بود ولی مثلا 11 از 9 نفر که گرفتن شدم یا 13 از 10. 
2و3-بیشتر سوالا درباره احکام دبیرستانه. مثل سجده سهو و نماز جمعه و اینا.حروف راهنمای قران هم پرسیدن.بهت توصیه میکنم نماز جمعه رو تجربه کنی نه که دربارش بخونی.
4-اره. 4 سال اخر دبیرستان رو میگیرن.
5و6-مدارک رو برای مصاحبه اگر تو شهرستانید تو شهر خودتون میگیرن ولی مصاحبه مرکز استانه.

----------


## Cutter313

1-من مصاحبه رفتم ولی قبول نشدم رتبم 30 هزار بود ولی مثلا 11 از 9 نفر که گرفتن شدم یا 13 از 10. 
2و3-بیشتر سوالا درباره احکام دبیرستانه. مثل سجده سهو و نماز جمعه و اینا.حروف راهنمای قران هم پرسیدن.بهت توصیه میکنم نماز جمعه رو تجربه کنی نه که دربارش بخونی.
4-اره. 4 سال اخر دبیرستان رو میگیرن.
5و6-مدارک رو برای مصاحبه اگر تو شهرستانید تو شهر خودتون میگیرن ولی مصاحبه مرکز استانه.

----------


## zahra_zahra

> 1-من مصاحبه رفتم ولی قبول نشدم رتبم 30 هزار بود ولی مثلا 11 از 9 نفر که گرفتن شدم یا 13 از 10. 
> 2و3-بیشتر سوالا درباره احکام دبیرستانه. مثل سجده سهو و نماز جمعه و اینا.حروف راهنمای قران هم پرسیدن.بهت توصیه میکنم نماز جمعه رو تجربه کنی نه که دربارش بخونی.
> 4-اره. 4 سال اخر دبیرستان رو میگیرن.
> 5و6-مدارک رو برای مصاحبه اگر تو شهرستانید تو شهر خودتون میگیرن ولی مصاحبه مرکز استانه.


واقعا ممنونم از اطلاعاتتون فقط اینکه شما گفتین 30 هزار منظورتون چی بود؟30هزار کشوری آیا؟کدوم استان بودید؟ واینکه در مورد سوال 4 راهنمایی قابل قبول نیست؟ببخشید باز سوال پرسیدم

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام چند تا سوال دارم لطفا کمکم کنید
> 1-کسی اینجا تا حالا مصاحته فرهنگیان رفته؟رتبتون چند بوده؟
> 2- چی میپرسن؟
> 3- اصلا چی باید بخونیم؟
> 4- این رتبه هایی که تو مدرسه آوردیم و لوح تقدیر دادن به درد میخوره تو مصاحبه؟ مثلا اول و سوم استانی تو رشته ی قرآنی
> 5- بعد از اینکه دعوت کردن به مصاحبه،چند روز بعدش رفتین مصاحبه؟
> 6 - واینکه مصاحبه هرکسی تو شهر خودشه یا نه؟
> ببخشید طولانی شد ولی لطفا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنه


1- بله رفتم. قبول هم شدم. رتبه ام 4300 بود (البته رشته ام ریاضی بود)

2- خیلی چیزا. از احکام توضیح المسائل تا کارهای روزمره که انجام میدید و حتی علایقتون. به خصوص از احکام اسلامی خیلی سوال می کنند (خیلی مهمه که مرجع تقلید مشخص داشته باشید) و از اینکه آیا مسجد میرید و چقدر به چقدر وقت میرید یا آیا نماز جمعه میرید یا نه (اگر جواب مثبت بدید بعدش سوال هایی ازتون می کنند تا صحت حرفتون مشخص بشه مثلا رنگ فرش مسجد! و ... پس تا جایی که امکان داره نباید دروغ بگید). از پوشش معمولتون سوال می کنند و میگن آیا جاهای دیگه هم با همین لباس میری یا نه؟ (و صحت حرفتون را بعدا تو تحقیقی که از محله تون میکنن بررسی می کنند) - همچنین بینش و گرایش سیاسی تون را بررسی می کنند و در این مورد ازتون سوال هایی می پرسند مثلا میگن نظرت در مورد برجام چیه؟ و ... حتی گاهی در مورد اتفاقات روزمره یا اخبار روز هم ازتون سوال می کنند تا بفهمند چقدر به اخبار گوش می دهید.

3- احکام دینی - قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران - تاریخ انقلاب اسلامی - تقویم و دلیل نامگذاری روزهاش (مثلا می پرسند 7 تیر چه روزیه و چه اتفاقی افتاده) - تاریخ اسلام و به خصوص شیعه (مثلا می پرسند تولد امام رضا چه روزیه یا چند تا فرزند داشتن و ...) به خصوص احکام و تاریخ انقلاب رو جدی بگیرید. مطالعه این چیزهایی که گفتم هم سخت نیست؛ خود من توو یه هفته همشونو خوندم.

4- بله همشون به درد میخورن. فتوکپی ازشون بگیرید و همراه مدارکی که روز مصاحبه می برید بهشون تحویل بدید (اصلش را هم محض احتیاط همراه داشته باشید)، چون به عنوان امتیاز مثبت براتون محاسبه می کنند (به خصوص اگر رتبه ای در سطح استان یا کشور آورده باشید!)

5- اونا خودشون یک روز را با توجه به حرف ابتدای نام خانوادگی شما مشخص می کنند و شما دقیقا همون روز و همون ساعت باید برید مصاحبه در غیر این صورت غیبت میخورید و کلا از گزینش حذف میشید.

6- بستگی به رشته و دانشگاه قبولی داره اگر تو شهر خودتون باشه بله. ولی اگر مثلا تو شهر خودتون باشه مصاحبه اول که مربوط به گزینش هست را در خود شهرتون میدید و مصاحبه دوم (که تخصصی تر هست و در مورد تمایلتون به شغل معلمی ازتون سوال میکنند) را در دانشگاهی که قبول شدید.

امیدوارم این مطالب مفید واقع بشه براتون

----------


## amir22

واسه  دانشگاه فرهنگیان اگه کسی بالای 22 سال  باشه
اصن راه نداره قبول بشه؟ من تربیت بدنی میخوام بزنم
قهرمانی هم دارم فقط سنم بالای22

----------


## ShahabM

> واسه  دانشگاه فرهنگیان اگه کسی بالای 22 سال  باشه
> اصن راه نداره قبول بشه؟ من تربیت بدنی میخوام بزنم
> قهرمانی هم دارم فقط سنم بالای22


چرا نشه؟ فقط باید پارتی پیدا کنی[emoji16]

Sent from my TRT-L21A using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali__S

سلام.. تقریبا چند روز دیگه مشخص میشه به مصاحبه دعوت شدیم یا نه؟زنگ میزنن یا اسامی رو سایت سنجش میزنه  @ShahabM

----------


## gonahkar

خلاصه رفیق جا نمازتو اب بکشی قبول میشی

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> سلام.. تقریبا چند روز دیگه مشخص میشه به مصاحبه دعوت شدیم یا نه؟زنگ میزنن یا اسامی رو سایت سنجش میزنه؟


مهرماه فکر کنم...تو سایت اعلام میشه...زنگ نمیزنن

----------


## Ali__S

> مهرماه فکر کنم...تو سایت اعلام میشه...زنگ نمیزنن


 نتایج نهایی شهریور میاد نمیشه ک مصاحبه مهر باشه!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

> 1- بله رفتم. قبول هم شدم. رتبه ام 4300 بود (البته رشته ام ریاضی بود)
> 
> 2- خیلی چیزا. از احکام توضیح المسائل تا کارهای روزمره که انجام میدید و حتی علایقتون. به خصوص از احکام اسلامی خیلی سوال می کنند (خیلی مهمه که مرجع تقلید مشخص داشته باشید) و از اینکه آیا مسجد میرید و چقدر به چقدر وقت میرید یا آیا نماز جمعه میرید یا نه (اگر جواب مثبت بدید بعدش سوال هایی ازتون می کنند تا صحت حرفتون مشخص بشه مثلا رنگ فرش مسجد! و ... پس تا جایی که امکان داره نباید دروغ بگید). از پوشش معمولتون سوال می کنند و میگن آیا جاهای دیگه هم با همین لباس میری یا نه؟ (و صحت حرفتون را بعدا تو تحقیقی که از محله تون میکنن بررسی می کنند) - همچنین بینش و گرایش سیاسی تون را بررسی می کنند و در این مورد ازتون سوال هایی می پرسند مثلا میگن نظرت در مورد برجام چیه؟ و ... حتی گاهی در مورد اتفاقات روزمره یا اخبار روز هم ازتون سوال می کنند تا بفهمند چقدر به اخبار گوش می دهید.
> 
> 3- احکام دینی - قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران - تاریخ انقلاب اسلامی - تقویم و دلیل نامگذاری روزهاش (مثلا می پرسند 7 تیر چه روزیه و چه اتفاقی افتاده) - تاریخ اسلام و به خصوص شیعه (مثلا می پرسند تولد امام رضا چه روزیه یا چند تا فرزند داشتن و ...) به خصوص احکام و تاریخ انقلاب رو جدی بگیرید. مطالعه این چیزهایی که گفتم هم سخت نیست؛ خود من توو یه هفته همشونو خوندم.
> 
> 4- بله همشون به درد میخورن. فتوکپی ازشون بگیرید و همراه مدارکی که روز مصاحبه می برید بهشون تحویل بدید (اصلش را هم محض احتیاط همراه داشته باشید)، چون به عنوان امتیاز مثبت براتون محاسبه می کنند (به خصوص اگر رتبه ای در سطح استان یا کشور آورده باشید!)
> 
> 5- اونا خودشون یک روز را با توجه به حرف ابتدای نام خانوادگی شما مشخص می کنند و شما دقیقا همون روز و همون ساعت باید برید مصاحبه در غیر این صورت غیبت میخورید و کلا از گزینش حذف میشید.
> ...


ی سوال دارم حدااکثر سن 22سال تمامه الان تودفترچه زدن 1مهر75به بعد خب کسی ک مرداد75متولد شده چی؟هنزو 22سالش تموم نشده اون نمیتونه بره ؟چجوریاس

----------


## tvflower

> 1- بله رفتم. قبول هم شدم. رتبه ام 4300 بود (البته رشته ام ریاضی بود)
> 
> 2- خیلی چیزا. از احکام توضیح المسائل تا کارهای روزمره که انجام میدید و حتی علایقتون. به خصوص از احکام اسلامی خیلی سوال می کنند (خیلی مهمه که مرجع تقلید مشخص داشته باشید) و از اینکه آیا مسجد میرید و چقدر به چقدر وقت میرید یا آیا نماز جمعه میرید یا نه (اگر جواب مثبت بدید بعدش سوال هایی ازتون می کنند تا صحت حرفتون مشخص بشه مثلا رنگ فرش مسجد! و ... پس تا جایی که امکان داره نباید دروغ بگید). از پوشش معمولتون سوال می کنند و میگن آیا جاهای دیگه هم با همین لباس میری یا نه؟ (و صحت حرفتون را بعدا تو تحقیقی که از محله تون میکنن بررسی می کنند) - همچنین بینش و گرایش سیاسی تون را بررسی می کنند و در این مورد ازتون سوال هایی می پرسند مثلا میگن نظرت در مورد برجام چیه؟ و ... حتی گاهی در مورد اتفاقات روزمره یا اخبار روز هم ازتون سوال می کنند تا بفهمند چقدر به اخبار گوش می دهید.
> 
> 3- احکام دینی - قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران - تاریخ انقلاب اسلامی - تقویم و دلیل نامگذاری روزهاش (مثلا می پرسند 7 تیر چه روزیه و چه اتفاقی افتاده) - تاریخ اسلام و به خصوص شیعه (مثلا می پرسند تولد امام رضا چه روزیه یا چند تا فرزند داشتن و ...) به خصوص احکام و تاریخ انقلاب رو جدی بگیرید. مطالعه این چیزهایی که گفتم هم سخت نیست؛ خود من توو یه هفته همشونو خوندم.
> 
> 4- بله همشون به درد میخورن. فتوکپی ازشون بگیرید و همراه مدارکی که روز مصاحبه می برید بهشون تحویل بدید (اصلش را هم محض احتیاط همراه داشته باشید)، چون به عنوان امتیاز مثبت براتون محاسبه می کنند (به خصوص اگر رتبه ای در سطح استان یا کشور آورده باشید!)
> 
> 5- اونا خودشون یک روز را با توجه به حرف ابتدای نام خانوادگی شما مشخص می کنند و شما دقیقا همون روز و همون ساعت باید برید مصاحبه در غیر این صورت غیبت میخورید و کلا از گزینش حذف میشید.
> ...


مرسی از توضیحاتتون. واسه تحقیق هم میان محله؟

----------


## رحيمي

> مهرماه فکر کنم...تو سایت اعلام میشه...زنگ نمیزنن


سلام 
مهر ماه مربوط به رشته های نيمه متمركزه 
فرهنگيان معمولا هفته اول شهريور برای مصاحبه دعوت ميشن

----------


## tvflower

ی سوال واسه تحقیق میان محله یا فقط از اونایی ک شمارشونو میدیم  زنگ میزنن میپرسن.
پیشاپیش از پاسخگویی تون متشکرم.

----------


## zahra_zahra

> ی سوال واسه تحقیق میان محله یا فقط از اونایی ک شمارشونو میدیم  زنگ میزنن میپرسن.
> پیشاپیش از پاسخگویی تون متشکرم.


صد در صد میان محلتون به خصوص اگه اطرافتون مسجدی چیزی بود میان از اونا هم میپرسن که چقدر مسجد میومده. مدرسه هم میرن

----------


## ShahabM

> ی سوال واسه تحقیق میان محله یا فقط از اونایی ک شمارشونو میدیم  زنگ میزنن میپرسن.
> پیشاپیش از پاسخگویی تون متشکرم.


به علاوه، معرف هایی که تو برگه مصاحبه معرفی میکنید هم خیلی مهم هستن. سعی کنید آدم هایی رو معرفی کنید که به قول معروف خرشون بره!!!

Sent from my TRT-L21A using Tapatalk

----------


## zahra_zahra

> صد در صد میان محلتون به خصوص اگه اطرافتون مسجدی چیزی بود میان از اونا هم میپرسن که چقدر مسجد میومده. مدرسه هم میرن


اگه چادری نباشین واسه مصاحبه چادر بپوشین هم میفهمن چون اونم از محله یا مدرسه یا ... میپرسن

----------


## zahra_zahra

اسامی دعوت شدگان دوشنبه 29 مرداد ماه اعلام خواهد شد :Yahoo (83):

----------

